# look what was just posted on my local CL.... Oneway 2436



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Man I wish I had the money and that this lathe was cheaper. It would be a nice one to own.
Oneway 2436 lathe


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

fboyles said:


> Man I wish I had the money and that this lathe was cheaper. It would be a nice one to own.
> Oneway 2436 lathe


I wish I had the money AND was within easy driving distance.

This is a really nice lathe and accessories. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

They sure don't show up very often, and when they do they are always 1500 miles away.


----------



## Larrylii (May 28, 2012)

I wish I had the money for it, I would love to have a lathe. My local CL had a jet joiner/planer combo machine up for 300$. Can't wait to get my tax refund. Hopefully some good deals are post then.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

I could just imagine the pens that I could turn on this bad boy.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

That seems pricey for a used one. My mentor has that exact unit with the 18" bed extension which he bought new a few years ago. He said he paid about 7K for it new delivered to his house. I'd think a used one would be a little cheaper than that, although I don't know the value of all the extra stuff he has to go with it.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Comes with a lot of accessories however I've bought most of my vehicles over the years for less than that.


----------



## IVANHO (Oct 27, 2012)

A new one is 6500. Yes you would pay more the 7000 with the accessories new but a used lathe should be discounted at least 1/3. Judging by the rust on the stuff I would not pay over 4000 for the whole lot.


----------

